# No Onroad Racing Sundat At Strickland Rc Park



## mmccoy (Jun 27, 2002)

*No onroad racing*​*Sunday Jan. 28*​*Due to races at the **Speedway** letting out the same time we would we felt it would be in the out of town racers best interest?*​*Sorry for inconvenience this may cause*​


----------

